# DIY Mesa Boring Head Attachment



## werz99 (Jun 16, 2021)

Thanks to a hint in my boring head-thread I had a look at the mesatools boring head attachments and made one of their tools which is fitting my needs. LINK

Dimensions: 31x20x50 mm with 10x40mm dowel pins fitting for my DIY boringhead.
Insert: TCMT16T304 






Making of...


----------



## 9t8z28 (Jun 16, 2021)

Wow, you didn't wait long to build this!   It looks super stout and if I wouldn't have watched your video I would have assumed the lower round section was a separate piece.  Nice touch.  You did an awesome job.


----------



## werz99 (Jun 16, 2021)

Thanks for your nice feedback. - This solutions is much more rigid than the set of 10mm import boringbars that I used before. I made this vorsion of the mesa-tool because it is more versatile than the horizontal version which seems to work only for 50mm and bigger borings.


----------



## 9t8z28 (Jun 16, 2021)

werz99 said:


> Thanks for your nice feedback. - This solutions is much more rigid than the set of 10mm import boringbars that I used before. I made this vorsion of the mesa-tool because it is more versatile than the horizontal version which seems to work only for 50mm and bigger borings.


Im not positive but I am pretty sure that I read you can also flip the bar around and do even larger bores.  Did you try this or see any issue why this wouldn't work?


----------



## Buffalo21 (Jun 16, 2021)

Looks good, I have a set of the Mesa tools.


----------



## werz99 (Jun 17, 2021)

@9t8z28 
Yes it is possible to flip that tool around - the cutting edge stays on centerline and you can bore 50mm + the reach of the boringhead.
Smallest bore is about 21mm.
On my todo list i also have a 10mm boringbar with a TCMT11...insert for smaller holes (for 11mm and bigger). Could also be made in the mesa style.


----------



## firemaker76 (Sep 30, 2021)

werz99 said:


> Thanks to a hint in my boring head-thread I had a look at the mesatools boring head attachments and made one of their tools which is fitting my needs. LINK
> 
> Dimensions: 31x20x50 mm with 10x40mm dowel pins fitting for my DIY boringhead.
> Insert: TCMT16T304
> ...


Very cool!  I actually have the Mesa Tool version and they work great!  That looks like it will bore through anything.  Nice work!


----------



## werz99 (Oct 2, 2021)

I hope it will do so


----------

